# Code for Labia reduction?



## ShannonC (Jun 17, 2010)

Our physician is performing a labia reduction on a patient, and I am not sure on the code.  In CPT, the code 56800 appears to be the closest code to what he will be doing, however its truly not a plastic repair.  Has anybody ever coded for this procedure before?  Help!!!


----------



## tmerickson (Jun 18, 2010)

What is the reason for the reduction? Is he removing just a portion?


----------



## ShannonC (Jun 21, 2010)

Yes- the patient is complaining that it is 'too big'  Not sure if insurance will even cover this for patient as it may be considered cosmetic.


----------



## MarineMom1 (Jun 22, 2010)

I believe this is called a labiaplasty and it would depend if it is a partial or complete.  The code that ACOG recommends for labiaplasty is 56620 (vulvectomy,simple;partial or Complete labiaplasty is 56625. ) The dx code series is normally in the 624 (eg, ICD-9cm code 624.3, hypertrophy of labia).


----------

